# Kawai VPC-1 or Doepfer LMK 2+



## Gzu (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello everyone.

The title says everything.

I have a Kawai VPC-1, and is very good.

But i think the keys are a little bit heavy, especially when you are trying to perform repetitions.

Other than that the keybed of the VPC-1 is great.

But i wonder if getting a doepfer lmk2+ the feeling is more, let say natural.
AFAIK doepfer produce a lot of noise when you play hard.

But how loud is it, compared to the VPC-1 ?

Please share with me your experiences.

Thank you so much.


----------



## ptram (Oct 30, 2017)

I can't answer your question, but I find funny that I like the VPC-1's mechanics because it makes repetition as easy as on a real grand piano!

Paolo


----------



## utopia (Oct 30, 2017)

Tried both, own the vpc. If the only deciding factor is the action, vpc is far superior to me.


----------



## Gzu (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you so much for your comments !

My only concern is the action...the rest is perfect.
I'm a pianist, and when I'm talking about repetitions I'm talking about spiccato staccato and all those Short articulations for example in CSS, or other string library.
Sometimes is difficult to execute repetitions, In the same note.
Regarding piano touch and feel VPC-1 it's very very very good.
For a different type of usage, not based in piano sound I'm in doubt.


----------

